# Meguiar's G110v2 Dual Action Polisher is the REAL DEAL!



## Kevin Brown (May 10, 2008)

*CIRCUITRY. CONTROL. COMFORT.*

*The Meguiar's G110v2 Dual-Action Polisher is going to surprise a LOT of people.*

The G220v2 will benefit from the same upgrades, so don't worry! :thumb:










I did my best to write this mini-review in a manner that would not discount the merits of all the other random orbital polishers I've used. 
But I couldn't. I haven't used them all of course, but I have used quite a few. So, here goes:

*The v2 SMOKES all of them.* 
Let me clarify that statement, because it is a bold one.

I don't mean smoke, as in: _A cute, little, cloud-shaped, whitish puff of floating fuzzball_ type of smoke. 
Not that kind. Not at all.

I mean _*SMOKE*_, as in: _*A BELCHING, DARK AS DEATH, EVIL IN SHAPE, BREATHE IT IN THEN PASS OUT BECAUSE IT'S A NITROMETHANE-INSTILLED, FURIOUS STORM CLOUD*_ type of smoke.

In fact, the G110v2 can equal or surpass the polishing performance of some pretty prominent *forced rotation machines*.
Does that paint a better picture for you?

In terms of PAD ROTATION, there may be some machines that can outrun the G110v2 on the top end. I own one that did just that. However, top end rotational speed is not the only thing requiring consideration when gauging the performance of a polishing machine. After all, it is RESULTS that count. Anyone that has used various buffing liquids and pads with a random orbital knows that the pad/buffing liquid combination definitely has an effect on backing plate rotation. In fact, some liquids deliver best results _regardless_ the amount of rotation (as long as there is at least _some_ rotation).

The amount of orbits per minute a machine can deliver is not to be overlooked, either. If this all sounds a bit daunting, don't worry. Although there are oodles of factors that change the optimum oscillation/rotation combination, most times it is best to just put the machine to paint, and get to the task of polishing.

It seems apparent that the R&D team spent a lot of time behind the controls of the first generation G110, and implemented some very useful changes.

*PHYSICAL CHANGES
The appearance of this machine is very similar to its predecessor, but there are some changes.* 
At first glance, you'll likely notice that the yellow shroud covering the rotating assembly is smaller. This is good, especially if you are planning on using smaller pads and backing plates. The smaller cover allows the machine to fit in areas that the original G110 could not, and if a small backing plate is to be employed, the shroud will keep wandering fingertips from entering the dreaded "spin zone" (the area where the counterbalance rotates). Next, you may notice that the motor brushes are accessible from the outside of the machine. Smart! It kind of relays the fact that this machine is made to last a long while. By the way- an extra set of brushes is included with the machine.

*CIRCUITRY
The Meguiar's G110v2 features an ingenious feedback circuit that is responsible for delivering improved random rotation.* 
This is especially true when the machine is put under an increased load due to panel shape, increased friction, or user applied downward pressure. The first time this feature kicks in, you may think to yourself, "Did something just happen, here?"
Yes, it did. When the feedback circuit applies its magic, you may notice a brief moment of transition, then a gradual restoration of the rotation. It is not a limitless delivery system, so if you apply heavy pressure to the head of the machine and are anticipating a magical resurgence of pad rotation, you may be disappointed. It is likely that most people won't ever notice the circuitry do its job. What _will_ be apparent is how much better your pads and polish are working, and how much better _YOU_ have become as a paint polisher!

*COMFORT
The Meguiar's G110v2 is comfortable to use.* 
After all, it IS a random orbital. Some users of this type of machine are susceptible to hand or arm irritation due to the repetitive oscillating motion it creates (especially when used with the higher speed settings). A majority of the negative aspects of this type of motion can be dealt with by adjusting hand placement and grip, fine tuning pad type and size, and dialing in the lowest orbit speed that still allows for satisfactory defect removal. Unfortunately, lower orbit speeds tend to diminish the ability of the machine to create centripetal force (the physics element that causes the random orbital's backing plate to rotate), so higher orbit speeds are often used in order to generate more pad rotation. With the G110v2, the feedback circuit works so well to curtail this inherent trait that the orbit speed can be dropped while still delivering impressive polishing results. This is a BIG DEAL in terms of improving COMFORT.

Most users find that a random orbital is easier to _control_ than a forced rotational orbital. This is especially true when the attached buffing pad travels across a curved panel and must contour to the shape. Things get even sketchier with the forced rotation machine if the side of the buffing pad meets an aggressively contoured surface (and flat hoods are _sooo OUT_ these days) because the lateral in and out motion of the pad shakes the machine in defiance. Pad choice (size, material, and density) can minimize or optimize this occurrence. A small stroke machine does not react as defiantly as its larger stroke counterpart, so in these situations a random orbital featuring a small stroke _feels_ more refined and _seems_ easier to control.

Although this machine features the original G110's 5/16" stroke, it feels solid and a bit quieter than the original (*there is NO doubt that the G110v2 is substantially quieter than the Porter Cable 7424XP*). After all, if the noise level is uncomfortable and you prefer not to use ear protection, using the machine is not enjoyable over the long haul. Ease of control increases comfort, allowing a person to use the machine for longer periods of time. The G110v2 features a bail-style handle, which many users like. I prefer to use the machine WITHOUT a handle, as machine motions (lateral movement, wiggling, or bouncing) seems to be less pronounced. Hey- it's a pivot point versus distance to your hand physics-based thing.

Perhaps you are wondering, "If the stroke size remains the same, and the G110v2 is very similar to the original physically and ergonomically, how did the team at Meguiar's deliver more comfort?" They did it by giving you better _CONTROL_. You've just read about the feedback circuitry. Now let's move on!

*CONTROL
The Meguiar's G110v2 features a very precise speed control dial.*
What a concept! If there is one thing I have learned over the years, it is that the mechanism responsible for controlling _orbit speed_ is a _dial_ for a reason. Why is it then that so many random orbitals feature a speed dial that seems as though it was pulled from a bargain bin? Many of the machines I have owned monitor speed satisfactorily at the lower settings, but in the upper ranges their is virtually no progression. Not so with the G110v2. It is very accurate, from speed one to speed six. This sounds like a small detail, but inaccurate dials are a REAL drag.

With the advent of high tech abrasives and improved pad technology, the random orbital is rapidly gaining acceptance as a viable alternative to the rotary buffer. Whether the task at hand is heavy defect removal or ultra fine polishing, many paint polishing enthusiasts are realizing the potential of the random orbital. The primary concern seems to be the amount of pad rotation, and how it rapidly diminishes as pressure or friction is increased. With the Meguiar's G110v2, a huge leap in terms of random orbital performance has been made.

*CONCLUSION*
If you count yourself as a huge fan of the *forced rotation orbital*, you may not be entirely swayed to try this machine.
That is, unless you like the power that a forced rotation machine delivers, but you *HATE* the way it steers the machine when a curved or complex panel is encountered. If this caveat describes you to a "T"...

*Then the G110v2 may be the machine for YOU.*

Many forced rotation orbitals do not allow the user to alter the backing plate pad diameter because the shroud size is too big, or the backing plate uses an odd bolt pattern. 
Even worse, some backing plates are an integral part of the machine. Because of these shortcomings, the use of various pad diameters are limited, by design. Not so with the G110v2.

*If you already use a random orbital and enjoy the results you can achieve*, then keep on using your machine.
BUT!- If you are ready to upgrade or add another machine to your arsenal...

*Then the G110v2 may be the machine for YOU, too.*


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

That looks great! Wonder when the uk will get to see this? The machine looks exactly the same as our g220 just more features to improve it!


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

So what's the difference between the g110 and the g220? Just smaller or ?


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

110 us machine 220 europe


----------

